# Holding pouch



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

There are people here who shoot heavy bands- Ruthy, Allan ,and others. I have tried 8 strand 1745 with 30g of lead, and my thumb and index finger can't hold it well enough. I'm quite a strong guy with many years of weight training and rope climbing ( for grip). What am I missing? How do you hold the pouch for the heavier bands?


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I haven't tried 1745s so it's difficult to compare. I've done 8 a side 20/40s but don't know how they compare with 1745s (and they were too messy to continue with...like a plateful of spaghetti!)

Dunno about the grip. I know that I like a pouch to be big enough for me to get a real grip on the ammo....and I don't feel secure if the ammo feels too big for the pouch.

I'm pretty serious about the pumping iron but I wonder if the salient factor is my woodcarving technique which was developed whilst travelling and hence had no convenient access to a vice. In consequence I developed a lot of strength in my fingers and wrists.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh...an afterthought...I do prefer my pouches rough side out to give better grip


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

As for myself, try now 44 years of karate & many other martial arts training.

So I can hit nearly as hard with outstretched fingers, as I can punch, with very little difference in power.
Except of course I use this at vulnerable at least semi soft points, and not places such as the chin.

In any event I hold the pouch thumb and forefinger only, holding the ammo/shot; and absolutely not ever griping the pouch together in front of the shot.

Unless you are seeking a very nasty fork hit that is.

This way as you approach your full draw, meaning micro seconds before.

You slightly release a little pressure from both gripping digits for a smooth release, and follow through.

I may make it sound simple, but in reality at the power of my bands, along with the strength to stretch them the percentage I do.

It is so not easy to learn at all, and take heaps of practice.

Yea that horrible word practice again.

But read my topic on Golds Gym Blue, if you want the same power as the more conventional band materials, but with a so much easier draw.

Seven inches relaxed length, drawn to 50 inches to the pouch tie.

So 2 inches over 600%, and 3/4 B' fly for shorty me.

All gift wrapped and given to me over a year ago, and shot a lot.

Still stretched just over 600%, and throwing 20 gram lead dead center of the forks at 10 meters.

Actually out to 12 meters before it starts to rise about 2 mm; and 12 mm lead balls at 8.7 grams dead center of forks at 20 meters.

Oh and stuff 9 mm pistol rounds; these 12 mm lead balls do penetrate at least 4to 5 inches at the speed my bands throw, even without a real Chronny to prove it.

I know this using a knife to dig one out of what, well I am not going to say.
Maybe it was road kill, that may let everyone sleep a bit easier.

Cheers Allan


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Damned if I know how you get that band life Allan. I tie mine very carefully...and I'm talking about professionally made ones, not my clumsy attempts at cutting. But they don't seem to last long. I think it's that last little tug that I probably shouldn't give them. The double .04s tapering to double '03s on the new starship snapped the other day...shame 'cos they were dynamite!

I seem to do much better with tubes. Those 50/80s are still going strong and I've shot them a lot...first on a normal rig and currently on the starship. With these it's usually the pouches that snap.

"So I can hit nearly as hard with outstretched fingers, as I can punch, with very little difference in power." ah, not for me I'm afraid.... we girls have to keep our nails nice (but I do carry the odd little friend to make up for this deficiency


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

depending on your draw length and if you want to continue the set up you have, you can probably try fist grip/butterfly grip

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13321-the-fistgrip-a-how-to-video/?p=145231

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/25070-new-butterfly-grip/?p=316092

or maybe an archers (?) type of grip

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19216-pouch-grip-thumb/?p=227937

i think that what your using is a bit of overkill. you can probably get by using tubing like what ruthie is using, single tube and just loop it. if you can, you should look into different size tubing and combos such as pseudo and looped, even single.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Imperial said:


> depending on your draw length and if you want to continue the set up you have, you can probably try fist grip/butterfly grip
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13321-the-fistgrip-a-how-to-video/?p=145231
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/25070-new-butterfly-grip/?p=316092
> or maybe an archers (?) type of grip
> ...


yes...looped 50/80s are an easy pull and shouldn't present any grip problems...and they give a lot of power for not much work


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Just don't TWEAK the pouch when ray is around. TweaK it when he turns his back it's more fun that way


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks guys for your feedback..I easily pull 8 strand 1842, i hold the pouch well between my thumb and index finger. I just tried 8 strands 1745 thinking it could be comparable to looped 5080s, which you guys use.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Yea hey ruthie the Gold Gym blue topic is something like Does anyone else use etc the gold gym blue...

It came up because OldSpook sent me 2 natural, 1 already banded upwith this stuff.
Which when I shortened the bands, and repouched it, I noticed was pleated exceptionally wide but thin rubber.

In any event I have shooting often for well over year now, and the band's refuse to break, even in the tropics.
It has outlasted many sets of both .04 latex and TBG over that time.

So I am seriously thinking of getting some or Theraband black, which is very similar so I am told.
Then using like 2 pieces cut 6 inches wide to 5 inches, then laid together and carefully folded to form a single band.

As this should give me the same ease of stretch for the same result, and across all ammo/shot weights.

Given overkill may as well be my middle names.

Cheers Allan


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Yea hey ruthie the Gold Gym blue topic is something like Does anyone else use etc the gold gym blue...
> 
> It came up because OldSpook sent me 2 natural, 1 already banded upwith this stuff.
> Which when I shortened the bands, and repouched it, I noticed was pleated exceptionally wide but thin rubber.
> ...


Those sound really worth a try Allan. Actually the Theraband black should be quite lively like that. I did it with several separate layers but I didn't like the arrangement as it seemed a real possibility of RTS with getting caught up in the layers. But folding wide sheets might be much better. I used up all my black for wrap and tuck ties but I do have some silver I might try it with


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Allan, with those kind of fingers, I would'nt need a weapon!You got some skills there!


----------



## amm1266 (Mar 27, 2013)

I use Gold's Gym blue because I could find it locally ... I like it ... do have one PP Hathcock with TBG ...


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey Kenya Douglas from a brain injured memory I think.

As a youngster who did not grow quite as much as the other adolescents; well go figure, I got more than my fair share of stuff.

So it was run, or fight; and I am no sprinter.

So fight it was; and I proved to be dang good at it.

From there the rest is history as they say.

But I do play the scared weird little guy so well to encourage opponents to under estimate me:the next thing they know is waking up after being knocked out.

Usually not from a punch, but from a tap to the carotid artery, actually just below a sinus or valve type arrangement but exact details are not for the forum. Oh and tap a bit too hard, and it can be lights out forever: so a bit of thought and skill over anger, always prevails over prison.

Cheers Allan


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

"But I do play the scared weird little guy so well to encourage opponents to under estimate me:the next thing they know is waking up after being knocked out."

LoL I'd love to see that amigo. But I do have an equivalent strategem in my arsenal. Although I would loathe having to do it I can act a nice 'helpless female,fluttering and anxious" until they are close enough for me to use my 150 000 volt stun gun ! (wicked grin)


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Kenya and ruthiexxxx I haves been thinking about the bands bit a lot.

From what I have said already, for the Golds Gym blue, or Theraband black ( which MJ assures me performs about the same with similar characteristics to the Golds stuff).

Once cut, fold to the center each side at least 3 to maybe 4 times; but with an ever so slight gap.
Then fold one half on top of the other; continue to fold in halves until a nice tight band is made of many layers of thin very fast contracting rubber.

Although I am not certain how OldSpook did his; they were, and are a nice neat package of bands.

I hope my damaged brain thought process may help someone at least.
Because these bands are quite frankly awesome.

Cheers Allan


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Hey Kenya Douglas from a brain injured memory I think.
> 
> As a youngster who did not grow quite as much as the other adolescents; well go figure, I got more than my fair share of stuff.
> 
> ...


You sure talk a good fight, Alan, :rofl: .


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Ah talk is cheap, and actions speak louder than words Sir.

I learned that many many years ago.
My talking is a good thing; I go super quiet, then serious trouble is a brewing.

Cheers Allan


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

Your doing it again, mate. Lol. But, seriously, it would be convincing to see some video of your expert shooting at 30 meters - especially with one of your ' elephant catties '


----------



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

Ah!the days when I was as dangerous as Allan after watching Bruce Lee films. I was able to do high kicks at my mates head. He would fall to the ground, not knocked out but laughing his head of as I split my trousers showing to all the world my private bits. It was one way to kill someone by having them laugh themselves to death. Bruce never thought of that move, neither I would say did Allan.

Moongalba


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Lmfao Moon, had a similar experience myself, thank God for boxers.. guess that's why Ma always says to wear clean underpants, never know what the day will bring.. (p.s. You shoulda been wearing underpants!) Lol


----------

